
Node v7.7.4 Released - nikolay
https://nodejs.org/en/blog/release/v7.7.4/
======
nikolay
Notable changes

\- deps: Upgraded internal node-inspect version to 1.10.6, containing several
fixes.

\- inspector: Use proper WebSockets URLs when bound to 0.0.0.0.

\- tls: Fixed a segfault when the handle was destroyed after a partial read.

